# (D&D 5e) The Butcher of Alcross - A Horror Adventure for 4th Level Characters



## Gnarl45 (Feb 17, 2018)

*

The Butcher of Alcross is Live on DriveThruRPG!*

*The Butcher of Alcross* is a short adventure suitable for characters of levels 4. You can run this module any time the PCs happen to be traveling on a lonely moorland road—for example, after the characters visit the ruins of Kennmouth in the Chapel on the Cliffs, on the road between Alcross and Hather Bay.

Something strange is going in the Williams farm. It’s cold, raining, and nighttime, and Helen is still in the Northern Pasture. Red Tom, aka the Butcher of Alcross, is out there, and the Williams are anxious to see their daughter come home… Will your characters find her before it’s too late? Or has it already happened?

In this adventure, you will find:

15 pages of content
2 to 3 hours of gameplay
New monsters never seen before
Beautiful color art by Raluca Marinescu
A full color map of the Williams Farm
Digital maps for your virtual tabletop

You can get there adventure *here*.


----------

